# Download



## Deschemi (24. März 2014)

TOR wird über eine kleine Setup-Datei installiert, gibt es eigentlich auch die Möglichkeit, das Spiel komplett runterzuladen und auf nen anderen Rechner zu kopieren? Hat nicht jeder ne dicke Leitung ...


----------



## Robonator (24. März 2014)

Wenn du es einmal via launcher runterlädst, dann solltest du das Verzeichnis vom Spiel eigentlich auch z.B. auf den Externe kopieren können etc. 
Auf dem neuen PC musste halt ne neue Verknüpfung anlegen und es hat kein Registry-Eintrag, sollte aber funktionieren.


----------



## Chinaquads (24. März 2014)

Deschemi schrieb:


> TOR wird über eine kleine Setup-Datei installiert, gibt es eigentlich auch die Möglichkeit, das Spiel komplett runterzuladen und auf nen anderen Rechner zu kopieren? Hat nicht jeder ne dicke Leitung ...


 
Kompletten Spieleinhalt kopieren, auf anderen Rechner kopieren, Installer dort ausführen und richtiges Verzeichnis auswählen, i.d.R. sollte er dann sagen, das die Dateien schon vorhanden sind ( ist bei Steam so )


----------



## Robonator (24. März 2014)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Kompletten Spieleinhalt kopieren, auf anderen Rechner kopieren, Installer dort ausführen und richtiges Verzeichnis auswählen, i.d.R. sollte er dann sagen, das die Dateien schon vorhanden sind ( ist bei Steam so )


 
Funzt bei SWTOR aber ein bischen anders oder nicht? Denn dort downloadest du den Launcher und anschließend "updated" dieser das Spiel quasi. Wenn du den Installer vom Downloader erneut ausführst, dann wird er unter Umständen die vorhandenen Dateien nicht finden.


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. März 2014)

Natürlich kannst du es auf einem anderen Rechner installieren und von dort aus auf einen anderen Rechner kopieren - geht mit vielen MMOs...


----------



## DarkMo (24. März 2014)

jop, die wenigsten (hab bisher noch keins gesehn, aber sag niemals nie  ) mmo's brauchen irgendwelche registry einträge. du willst das spiel auf der platte verschieben? kein problem. auf nen andren rechner kopieren? kein problem. von nem 2. os aus starten? kein problem... ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. März 2014)

Wichtig sind nur 2 Dinge:
a) es muss auf einem Physikalischen Medium liegen. Über Netzwerk geht nicht
b) du kannst es pro Windows installation nur einmal starten. (sprich: SWTOR zocken und PTS Client runtergehen geht mit einer Windows Installation nicht. Dazu brauchts Virtualisierung, mindestens, oder einen 2. Rechner)


----------

